# Remove Router Bit



## jamessyl (Jan 26, 2014)

The dumbest question of all! How do I remove the router bit from mt 1617EVS Bosch router. I have the user guide, but the instructions just don't work. When I turn what I think is the collet chuck counter-clockwise, it rises about 1/4 inch and then won't move. The bit does not loosen. 

Help:jester:


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

The 1617 should have come with two wrenches. But any old wrenches will work, the sizes are 16-mm (shaft wrench) and 24-mm (collet wrench). It will probably be easiest at first to take the motor out of the router base to see how it works. Set the motor upside down so the bit is facing up. 

The 24mm wrench goes on the collet. The 16mm wrench holds the shaft just below the collet. Hold the shaft wrench still, and turn the collet wrench counter-clockwise to loosen. It might take a little bit of force, be careful not to slip and cut your fingers on the bit! 

Once you get the idea, you can remove/install bits while still affixed to the router base.


----------



## Tom King (Jan 22, 2014)

Once you loosen it at first, it will reach another point where it feels like it's stuck, but really just takes another bit of pressure. The second "unloosening" releases the bit from the collet. This is a "self-releasing" collet- on the list of one of the greatest advances in woodworking ever. I believe PC was the first back in the late '80s, but that's just by memory. Before then, you had to take the collet all the way out, and beat the bit out


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jamessyl said:


> The dumbest question of all! How do I remove the router bit from mt 1617EVS Bosch router. I have the user guide, but the instructions just don't work. When I turn what I think is the collet chuck counter-clockwise, it rises about 1/4 inch and then won't move. The bit does not loosen.
> 
> Help:jester:


Pretty sure I saw a response a while ago that said keep going because it is normal for the collet to be loose but the jaws are still engaged...keep loosening, it'll go...

Same thing always happens on my Ridgid...seems to be typical...

Nick


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James most router collets are double tight, that is after you do the first unloosen, then keep turning until it unloosens that second time, the cutters can get tight in there but they do come out. NGM


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The 1617 has a double lock on the bits, so you will feel where the collet seems to tighten while loosening it. Keeping going and it will loosen a second time. Then you can remove the bit.


----------



## majnun (Nov 28, 2013)

Lock the shaft either with a wrench or a button and loosen the nut that holds the collet. Then hit the bit on the side with a wooden mallet so as not to damage the router bit. Rotate the bit in the collet with your fingertips. When it rotates freely, pull it out with your fingers. If it still sticks, wrap the jaws of a pair of pliers in cloth, twist the bit until it turns, then pull it out. It's easier to do than write about it.


----------



## jamessyl (Jan 26, 2014)

*Thanks to All*

Thanks to all who replied. You were all right. All I needed were stronger glasses, better lighting, more oomph and your encouragement.


----------

